
India’s Supreme court rules Aadhaar ID program doesn’t violate privacy rights - reeteshv
https://thenextweb.com/in/2018/09/26/indias-top-courts-says-aadhaar-id-doesnt-breach-privacy/
======
reeteshv
The verdict was delivered by a 4:1 majority. The supporting judges stated that
97% cannot be denied the benefits of Aadhaar for the exclusion of a "minimal"
3%. The dissenting judge termed Aadhaar as unconstitutional.

